# Vag Com Scan - Can Anyone Help with some Fault Codes??



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

Yes I finally broke down and got a Vag Com. I scanned the Treg today, and came up with a few fault codes. My Bentley Manual is on order, but not here yet, so can you guys help out with some diagnostics:
Address 08: Auto HVAC
3 Faults
00657 - Positioning Motor for Central Vents (Intermittent)
00455 - Loss of Refrigerant
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System - 004 No Signal/Communication
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
2 Faults
00907 - Intervention Load Management
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) - 008 Implausible Signal
Address 32: Differential Locks
1 Fault
02409 - Brake for Differential Locking Motor - 014 Defective
I am taking it into the shop on Wednesday to get the infamous Alternator Cable replaced, and would like to get these items fixed while I am there.
Thanks for the help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Vag Com Scan - Can Anyone Help with some Fault Codes?? (I8ABUG)*

Here are my thoughts - keep in mind that I am just an enthusiastic amateur, not a VW technician:
00657 - Positioning Motor for Central Vents (Intermittent)
The word 'intermittent' after the fault means that the fault existed at some time in the past, but was not present at the time you did the diagnostic scan. Generally speaking, you can ignore intermittent faults unless you are encountering some kind of problem with that component.
00455 - Loss of Refrigerant
Means what it says, and that's not good news.
00907 - Intervention Load Management
This is *NOT *a fault, it is just a report that at some time in the past, the vehicle took action to limit the electrical load. It could have been something as simple as you leaving the door open for 10 minutes, and the truck shutting off the dome light after 5 minutes.
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) - 008 Implausible Signal
 Suggests that the signal coming from this sensor is not within the normal range. The real question is: Does the rain and lightsensor work properly? If so, then the fault report is not of great concern.
02409 - Brake for Differential Locking Motor - 014 Defective
 I'm not familiar with these systems - they don't exist on a Phaeton.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Vag Com Scan - Can Anyone Help with some Fault Codes?? (I8ABUG)*

My thoughts are (based on your having a voltage problem)...
Let the tech scan them at the shop, but I would tend to think these may have been generated by low voltage events that should all go away when you have good battery charge. (Cable replaced on Wed).


_Modified by chessmck at 8:33 PM 1-1-2006_


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Vag Com Scan - Can Anyone Help with some Fault Codes?? (I8ABUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I8ABUG* »_
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) - 008 Implausible Signal


FWIW, I get this code with moderate frequency. My rain and light sensors work fine, however, so I tend to disregard this code.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Vag Com Scan - Can Anyone Help with some Fault Codes?? (I8ABUG)*

*00455 - Loss of Refrigerant*
Andy, I kinda remember seeing this error when I 'Fixed' your A/C on the rally last year, and I don't think this error cleared at the time, despite the A/C starting to work again. I would have this checked along with the rest of the A/C errors.
*Address 32: Differential Locks
1 Fault 02409 - Brake for Differential Locking Motor - 014 Defective*
This is different than my differential faults, but this might be a serious error and it may have adverse effects on the handling of your vehicle of the differential starts to malfunction, as it did on mine! Have you been having any other problems or errors?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Vag Com Scan - Can Anyone Help with some Fault Codes?? (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_FWIW, I get this code _(rain and light sensor)_ with moderate frequency. My rain and light sensors work fine, however, so I tend to disregard this code.

That's a good approach to take. Phaetons also tend to generate a lot of spurious rain and light sensor fault codes, even when everything is working just fine. We have learned to disregard them.
Michael


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Vag Com Scan - Can Anyone Help with some Fault Codes?? (PanEuropean)*

My 2004 threw this fault all of the time, and as is discussed, it was not really a fault to worry about. My 2006 does not appear to throw this fault, based on the three times I have scanned it.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Vag Com Scan - Can Anyone Help with some Fault Codes?? (mml7)*

I also get the wipers code with some frequency. I have noticed that my wipers occasionally will work at max speed when set to the lowest speed setting. Adjusting the wipers to a different setting and returning them to the lowest speed/longest delay fixes the performance, but it does not seem to prevent codes from being thrown.


----------

